# This is a long shot ...



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi All

I know this is a long shot as we don't have that many Australian SM members, but can anyone recommend a breeder in Australia - preferably Sydney?

I have searched www.dogzonline.com.au but ideally I would love a personal recommendation?

Thanks

Desperately Seeking a Sister for Harley, 
Jacqui


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Bren

Can I ask, where you ended up getting your pup from?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I know of a breeder in Tewantin who has lovely Maltese that she shows. Her name is Bronwyn Standley. I have no idea how far she is from Sidney though. If this doable for you I can give you her e-mail address.

Cathy


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I know of a breeder in Tewantin who has lovely Maltese that she shows. Her name is Bronwyn Standley. I have no idea how far she is from Sidney though. If this doable for you I can give you her e-mail address.
> 
> Cathy[/B]



Thanks Cathy - I'm not even sure where Tewantin is, but I will certainly be looking it up! I would really appreciate it if you could PM me her email address?

Thanks a bunch!

Thanks also Bron, I now have a bit more to go on!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks again, I will continue to look a bit closer to home - I'm not entirely sold on the idea of transporting a baby, however I do have friends in Brisbane & may be able to work something out should I not find anything closer??

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks again,

I have just sent Tamslee an email so keep your fingers crossed!

I had also contacted a couple of others on you list in the last couple of weeks - 

GAMEFORD (no response & it's been 3 weeks) 

RYEVILLA (no pups but waiting to hear about a friends litter who used her Australian stud - been over a week now, so I'm not holding my breath for a response)

TAMSLEE (emailed about 10 minutes ago! haha)

TOOTEES (emailed over a week ago - has litters due & ready to go home around August, but hasn't responded to a second mail I sent asking more information)

And finally, one not on your list but I contacted her about 3 weeks ago:
HAZELWITCH Web : http://members.optusnet.com.au/hazelwitch/ 
She has a litter due end of May but already has 2 orders for a female ..... so I'm just waiting to see what happens when the litter arrives & am keeping everything crossed!!


I never realised it could be so difficult! & to be honest, I'm a little disappointed that some haven't responded to my queries yet. A lot of these are out of Sydney & ideally I would like to visit before making any final committment, so its a bit frustrating when I don't get a response









Last question for you - have you had discussions with any breeders regarding price range? I actually have no idea (I was thinking somewhere around $1,000??) Do you know??

Oh, & sorry for calling you Bron before!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow, ok, the price range is higher than expected. As much as I can't wait to get her - I know that all good things come to those who wait, so I'll just have to keep reminding myself to be patient! 

ps: I've already named her too!! LOL

Thanks again, appreciate your advice


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

This breeder has been having some success lately I sent you a PM about her. 
Shepparton though in Victoria isnt too far. You could do it over a weekend.......

*LUSTAFAIR* Susan Renouf *Shepparton *Ph: 0418329630 Email:[email protected]
[/QUOTE]


I looked them up & found this:
(http://www.geocities.com/lustafair/Puppies.html)
Male puppies $900.00 Female puppies $900.00

All pet puppies are vaccinated microchipped wormed registered with the Victorian Canine Association inc. limited Register and DESEXED

Breeding stock is DNA tested and certified......Liver Shunt tested Clear and certified..... certificates can be viewed by appointment only

Is $900 quite an amazing price?? Given they also come desexed? This seems almost too good to be true!! I bet they have a waiting list longer than my arm! I will contact them during the week & see what happens. You're right, Vic can be done in a weekend, although I would want to take Harley with me as I would like for him to have a 'say' in who comes home - so if things look good, I will need to start researching dog friendly accommodation along the way!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Great news! 

I just heard back from Tamslee - Nan has 3 litters due mid June & I'm on the list! Oh & the cost is wayyyy lower than I was expecting - double bonus!!!!

Wooooohoooooo!!

Thanks Bren for all your help!


----------

